# Happy Birthday Noodlehead



## richalisoviejo (Sep 20, 2009)

Noodlehead has always been his nickname I gave him lol. Last night was his 44th birthday. He always gets depressed on his birthday, donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t understand why, he still gets carded when buying a cocktail. I took him out for a drink then back to my place. 

Little did he know I had a surprise party planned and the house decorated, everyone was waiting for us to get back. 












*Here is the birthday boy with that sneaky Misslaw that registered yesterday lol.*











*Notorious B.I.G.*


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2009)

*NOODLE HEAD!!!*

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rich hope your friend had a great time. Happy Birthday to noodlehead , great nickname.


----------



## Silent18 (Sep 20, 2009)

I like to greet them, happy birthday!!



_________________


----------



## Isa (Sep 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Noodle head  It looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## MissLaw (Sep 21, 2009)

Somehow my invite was lost in the mail but I got word of it and showed up anyway. It was a good time.


----------



## terryo (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow!! You look like you have the best parties...I wish I lived near you...I'd crash for sure.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 22, 2009)

MissLaw said:


> Somehow my invite was lost in the mail but I got word of it and showed up anyway. It was a good time.


Well thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the USPS for ya! :shy:


----------

